# brinkman starfire 2 bulb upgrade???



## gulfcoastsurf1

Heard you can remove the pryex tube and install a 100w bulb vs the 50 the come with my question is how do you remove the tube to install a new bulb


----------



## Flounder Hounder

use a drop or two of dishsoap around the top of the tube to try to lube the o-ring. try to slowly pull the cap off of the tube, using a twisting motion, carefull, the glass can break! Aqua star lights solve this by using a rubber stopper. good luck.


----------



## frayedknot

Twist the part at the end by the wires counter clockwise. This will shrink the gasket. and the tube will come right off.


----------



## gulfcoastsurf1

thanks for the quick responses any one use a certain bulb number that I should be looking for online or in a store to upgrade the light


----------



## mullet slayer

Yeah, there's a couple part numbers in a few post I've seen before while searching in the past
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f32/floundering-lights-97892/


----------



## boatnbob

*Just went through this myself!*

I ordered these off of ebay. 

GY6.35 JC Type Halogen Light Bulb 12V/100W

Here is a link to the site I ordered them from. The price is 10 for $8.79
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290514557518?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1762wt_1132

Walmart sells them behind their counter for around $6.95 each. If you have a few days, order them from the site above and safe $$$. I had 4 to do, so I have spares. I figured out the size of the tubes and may order some for replacements in the event I bump into something in the water and damage the glass.

To remove the tubes, I clamped the base with a set of vise grips (gently) where there are two small tabs and rotated the glass tube off with a twisting motion. I used dielectric grease on the rings (2) and slid the glass back on - no issues. The glass will be resistant at first, but keep the pulling/twisting motion and it will come off. Do not touch the glass portion of the bulbs as it will shorten their life with the oil from your fingers on it.:thumbup:

Hope this helps,

Bob


----------



## gulfcoastsurf1

Thanks Bob gonna order some today did you every find a retailer that sells the glass pryex tubes i would like to have some extras for backup


----------



## boatnbob

*Replacement tubes*

Still working on a source. When I get them, I may order extras and offer them up for costs to whoever needs them. If you peel back the label on the glass, you will see the manufacturer and a #. The number I think is the diameter. I need to confirm I/O diameters and length to be sure prior to ordering. Basically, they are pyrex rimless test tubes.

Cheers,

Bob :thumbup:


----------



## drifterfisher

Hate to dredge up this old of a post,but did yall ever find any replacement tubes for the starfires?


----------



## gastonfish

They are standard 25 x 150 Pyrex or Borosilicate test tubes. There both high temp glass test tubes and are the exact same thing Starfire uses


----------



## boatnbob

*Tubes*

Well I ordered a box of the darn things and the inside diameter wasn't the same as the starfires I have. I wrapped teflon tape around the gasket(o-ring) to take up the slack. Works fine.

Cheers

Bob


----------



## gastonfish

Great to hear they work for you, but actually they are the same. The way to correctly remove the tube is loosen the nut on the back side of the light. This will decompress the o-ring and the glass will slide off without any problem. Maybe you did loosten the nut and left it loose. If anyone needs one I have plenty. I actually have all of the internal parts, sockets and bulbs from 35 to 100 watt. Good luck


----------



## TurtleLA

Gaston, I just nicked the damn tube to replace one of my starfires with a 100w bulb. Its partially cracked. I'm not even going to risk using it. Can I buy some tubes off of you? If so, price on them with shipping. Thanks man, you can just pm me back
Chuck


----------



## kbush

What is the typical run time for a pair of 50W Starfire's on a group 24(?) battery ?


----------



## drifterfisher

How many amp hours is your battery rated at? I get 6ish hours from mine with a 109amp hour rating.


----------



## kbush

Thanks, that gives me a starting point. Left the battery at our place in GS so I can't check the rating right now.


----------

